# Bright Spot Archery announces development of new web site



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

Bright Spot Archery announces the development of their web site. Coming in August 2008 BSA will feature Bright Spot Scope Lights. The Flagship of the Bright Spot line will be the 7 color Fiber Optic scope light. Offered in .010 and .019 diameter optical fibers, the scope light will have the capability to change colors from red to green to blue and also produce color combinations of red/blue, red/ green, blue/green and red/blue/green. Starting at $70 it is 1/3 the price of similar models.
Also offered is the Bright Spot Solo Light. This light is an Ultra Bright single color light with interchangeable color modules available. Colors include, red, blue, green, amber, pink, and Ultra Bright white. Prices starting at $40.

We also offer the pin/flashlight combination light.
This light will illuminate the pins on your hunting sight with an Ultra Bright Green light. The green light will not affect your night vision and will not spook game. The light is mounted adjacent to the sight’s optical fibers, with the light directed toward the top cam of the bow. The green LED produced more than enough light to negotiate the path to your favorite stand. So now your bow is also a flashlight. When you hang your bow in your stand you have a ready source of light to perform all of those tasks under a hands free light!
All of these lights are powered by a 2 AAA battery power pack.
This power pack will provide over 100 hours of continuous operation.
And for the truly economy minded archer, we offer the Bright Spot Mini.
This light utilizes a coin battery with the same Ultra Bright LEDS.
These lights are a single color, interchangeable color model. With colors including red, blue and green, and prices starting at $25, this is the least expensive light on the market.

BSA has also partnered with 13 of your favorite AT fabricators. We enable these high quality fabricators to market their products via our web site.
We offer an open invitation to any archery related fabricators to join our growing family.
We offer Scope lights
Scope housings
Up pins
Scope lenses
Stabilizers
Stabilizer QDs
Stabilizer offset brackets
2 types of bow slings
3 types of string suppressors
2 types of bow presses 
Bow vises
Bag target replacements
And
Bow pods and bow pod accents


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

Product pics coming soon!


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## baldntatted (Jan 25, 2006)

looks good


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for a awesome guy


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for some great products


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt for some awesome products


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank You very much!!!


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*website*

were is the website do not see it listed


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt again


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

ttt
Thanks for taking my phone call yesterday!


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

great lighted sorce for the pin.... I like how I can change the color for lighting conditions and or my mood to shoot a different color. 
Highly reccomend.


----------



## doublebow (Nov 14, 2006)

*Web Site?*

Where/When can we look at products?


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

doublebow said:


> Where/When can we look at products?



The website is almost finished, but in the meantime you can see products here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=713948


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

mitcheyb said:


> were is the website do not see it listed


What he said ....


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

ttt


----------

